# Problem mit Internet bzw. netzwerk



## KarstenGER (23. März 2006)

Hallo alle leser,

Ich habe follgendes problem:

Meine mutter hat sich nun einen Laptop gekaft (windows XP home) aber wir haben nur einen DSL anschluss den ich benutze, wir wollten uns nun helfen indem wir die ganze sache mit einem crossover kabel nachhelfen und wir beide gleichzeitig im internet sein können. 
Ich habe die TCP ip's bei beiden pc's so geändert:

Bei meiner mutter:

- IP-Adresse: 192.168.0.2
- Subnetzmask: 255.255.255.0
- STandartgateway: 192.168.0.1
- Bevorzugter DNS server: 192.168.0.1

*Erste frage, stimmt es bis dahin?*

Bei meinem rechner:

- IP-Adresse: 192.168.0.1
- Subnetzmask: 255.255.255.0
- STandartgateway: -freigelassen-
- Bevorzugter DNS server: 293.268.0.1

*Zweite Frage, Stimmt es bis dahin?*

Nun wollte ich noch bei meinem modem die internet verbindung freigeben, doch nun tritt follgendes problem auf:

_Gemeinsam genutzer Zugriff kann nicht aktiviert werden.

Fehler 1060: der angegebene Dienst ist kein installierter Dienst_

*Dritte frage, was bedeutet dies?*

Wen ich nur den kleinsten fehler gemacht habe sagt mit *bitte* bescheid da meine mutter mich echt drengelt. *gg*

Ich bedanke mich bei allen die mir helfen können und es auch tun.

MFG Karsten


----------



## Sinac (24. März 2006)

IP mäßig ist das ok, ich würde aber aus Performancegründen bei deiner Mutter auch den externen DNS Server eintragen.
Hast du das ICS Tutorial hier aus dem Forum gelesen und bist danach vorgegangen? Damit solltest du das eigentlich hinbekommen, ansonsten ist schwer zu sagen wo das Problem liegt. Vielleicht solltest du deine Mutter überreden für 30 Euro einen Router zu kaufen, das ist einfacher und zuverlässiger als das ICS von Windows und dein PC muss nicht immer an sein


----------



## KarstenGER (24. März 2006)

Erstaml danke für die schnelle antwort,
Ja für 30€ ein router ^^ ich muss mal fragen aber da ist das problem das wir erst das Crossoverkabel für 30€ geholt haben  aber da muss ich mal nachfragen... 
Ich werde jetzt auch mal nach dem ICS vorgehen wie du mir empfholen hast...

MFG Karsten


----------



## Sinac (24. März 2006)

Oh Gott, ist das Kabel aus Gold oder was? ;-)


----------



## KarstenGER (24. März 2006)

hu,
hehe nee, nur 25m 

So ich habe heute mal im fachhandel nachgefragt, die hattn router da, 41€ doch da gibt es ein problem.

Das kabel des Modems geht ja dann in den router also das "netzwerkkabel" aber mein modem ist mit USB, wie kann ich die sache jetzt regeln ? also sieht das Kabel so aus:

http://i6.ebayimg.com/03/i/03/38/71/0d_2.JPG

Und die linke seite ist im modem und der USB teil geht halt in meinen rechner, was kann ich da nun tun?

MFG Karsten


----------

